# Deeding back to Mt Amanzi



## travel bug (Jan 14, 2012)

we have decided to give our resort back to Mt Amanzi and have our contact information from Marlene for the person we need to contact to do this.  Unfortunately didn't decide to get rid of it until we had paid our 2013 maintenance - oh well.  We currently have 3 weeks banked at RCI that we will use one way of the other.  What I want to know is if we should go ahead now and return the week (is the earlier the better) and just wondering if returning the week will affect the weeks that we have banked with RCI.  Wouldn't want to loose them.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 14, 2012)

If you've already banked the 2013 weeks in RCI, that means a future owner could not use them.  (Unless they happen to have an RCI account and you pay RCI to transfer them to their account.)  If the future owner doesn't belong to RCI, then they couldn't use until 2014.

This may present a hiccup to the resort, as they couldn't resell usage until 2014, but you won't know for sure until you contact them.


----------



## travel bug (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for your advise - I'll go ahead and contact them and see what they say.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh, by the way, I should have added for clarification that transferring your ownership or giving it back to the resort will not affect the weeks you already have in RCI--you should still be able to exchange them.

But as mentioned earlier, not having access until 2014 may impact the resort's decision to take the week back.

Best of luck with your call to the resort!


----------

